
Generate unique SVG based avatars based on any string e.g. email, username or id - loweisz
https://github.com/loweisz/generate-avatar
======
detaro
Nice implementation, but please don't recommend using email addresses as the
base - or if you do, emphasize to use a strong application-specific salt with
them. Similar to Gravatars, those could be a privacy leak otherwise.

------
gus_massa
In the readme, you should put 10 examples instead of 2. (Anyway, 2 is much
much much better than 0.)

In the live demo, I expected that "Download image below" was clickable.

